# Synodontis catfish...



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ive been planning on setting up a tank for dwarf frogs and a couple different types of catfish. So i went into my lfs today and started to buy a ten gallon when the guy in the store showed me his synodontis in one of his cichlid tanks. He knows i love catfish and this guy was awesome. The guy told me he was about 15 years old. Id guestimate around 5 inches longe and acting crazy on a piece of driftwood. That particular fish was not for sale but he had been to a catfish convention in virginia where he met a guy that a good supply of these. He could get me a a young one for around $15. I ended up buying a 20 gallon and a decent piece of driftwood, ive havent bought the substrate or filter yet so its not setup. Everything the guy said and from what ive read they leave dwarf frogs alone and im hoping this is true. Anyone have personal experience with these beauties? (I dont know the exact species it was weird sounding and searching google came up with confusing answers, light brown dark brown spots.)


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I have 2 species of them, awesome fish, not too sure if they will or wont eat frogs, mine are all about 6 inches long, have had them for about 2 years, I got them at walmart believe it or not for like 5 bucks each. They love the cheapy sinking shrimp pellets


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would find out what species as several can get too large to be kept with dwarf frogs.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I finally found what fish it was im suppose to be getting synodontis petricola. Im about 99 percent sure. They are suppose max at 4 or 5 inches, pretty peaceful fish with a lot of personality and long life span. Im thinking maybe a raphael catfish might be a good tankmate. I know they go good with cichlids, but ive never really enjoyed those type fish. Ive toyed with the idea of an african butterfly fish as a tankmate, but that would drastically change my entire tank plan and main reason for wanting another tank. Im going to do some research but im hoping my adfs will work with the synodontis petricola.


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

Where to begin: I don't own any synodontis petricola, but have seen them at my lfs, and they are beautiful. If you got a 20 gallon long tank, it would be ideal for the African Butterfly fish, which I do own one of, but a regular 20 gallon would be enough for one, if it is your only surface dweller. The ABF will only leave the surface if startled, if you have 2 or 3 floating plants for him to claim as a spot. Mine has only hurt very small fish (red eye tetras, since moved), and exclusively during feeding, he has no interest in the catfish, even when my various cories come to the surface for a gulp of air. Either way, you are picking cool, beautiful fish, hope it goes well


----------

